# does anybody run grain trains?



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

since this is my first time for being on a model rr forum I wondered if anyone ever modeled gain trsains?

Our HO modelers where I used to live did and a big thing was having the pink Klemme cars on their lines.

Yes the cars were pink

As at that time I lived in Klemme Iowa I have {somewhere} a list of all the serial numberrs of those triple hopper cars.

Anyone even interested so I have to try to dig them up?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not for sure what you mean by model? 









As in Big?









As in cars?










Branch lines?


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice cars~ and you have never seen any pink cars? 

Actually your pic of big looks pretty familiar~ more familiar would have probably been corregated steel grain bins~ as I built a lot of them~ including the grain legs~ downspouts~ towers~ dryers, etc. in 1 to 1 for a lot of years!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I modeled a bunch of the pink grain train cars in HO. I have one pink one in G scale that is made by Aristo and is a Farmers CO-OP car. I have 8 cars of this type in various road names which makes up my grain train for now. I plan to and 2 more for my 10 car train. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, Nick just wanted some close ups of that lady!!!!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Another Grain Train


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow Jim that looks great, whats the dia of the curves and who made the signals for your moduler? SWEET nice work whos modules are they?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is one cool grain train. I only need 6 more to get to my 10 as that is what I limit my train length too as I have short sidings. They still look good at that length. Later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 18 Jan 2010 03:37 PM 
Now that is one cool grain train.  I only need 6 more to get to my 10 as that is what I limit my train length too as I have short sidings.  They still look good at that length.  Later RJD 

I have six of my own hoppers I purchased back in 2006. They have never been used except for one trial run because as of yet there are no provisions on my existing model railroad for grain hoppers.  That will come eventually. Meanwhile, I must say that the layout above is indeed impressive. 
    As I have noted in another thread, it appears that this particular paint scheme is no longer available, but USA Trains has come up with a replacement that a may consider adding at a later time if I ever add grain elevators to my layout--possibly to be included within the optimistically-named Cantwell Industrial Park, which exists now only as a railroad yard.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick, outside diameter is roughly 10' (16000 curves with spacers), not a good situation in my mind due to the fact that the guy that built the large corners used sections of 1100 curves as fillers. The signals (I believe) are Lionel "O" gauge. The module in the 1st picture belongs to Skip MacEwen, the module in the second picture belongs to Andy Clarke. The setup was in the local Chrysler Dealer's Showroom from December 5th. until January 9th. and is supported by the Gateway Garden Railroad Club (www.ggrrc.org).


----------

